# 1.8t agu, k04, ecu m3.8.3 programming... help !



## levan (Sep 9, 2021)

hello friends, Im new here, first sorry form my english, I have audi a3 8l 1998, 1.8t agu, ecu 3.8.3. I need tuned file for this ecu and turbo k04,(downpipe) I can programming it with mpps v13, where can find it or buy? please answer, thnks


----------



## levan (Sep 9, 2021)

help !!


----------

